# CPC looking to work from home



## JAiu (Apr 29, 2011)

Aloha- I am a CPC in Honolulu with over 5 years experience and am looking for a position that will allow me to work from home part time.  Please fell free to contact me jaiu0821@hawaii.rr.com.  I look forward to speaking with you.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 29, 2011)

There is a lst of companies at the bottom of this page that hire remote coders. I know another lady I sent this to said she was hired recently after submitting a resume to one of them. Good luck.

http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html


----------

